# Help finding name of old cassette?



## WyrtWicce (May 13, 2021)

Cassette, heh, that should tell you how old this thing was (and I am).

I used to listen to this tape constantly when I was a kid. It was contemporary classical piano music, composed by two people with Russian/Ukrainian(?) names, and was called something like "Snow Down the Mountain." It had several movements, but the recurring theme was quite beautiful. I can still recall it and listen to it in my head. Unfortunately, my Google Fu has utterly failed me and I'm beginning to wonder if perhaps I've been Mandela Effected and this tape does not exist in this reality. 

Does this sound familiar to anyone? Fellow piano nerds out there? It would have been released sometime in the '80s or early '90s. TIA.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

All i could find.


----------

